# REALLY sore bum hole



## Embovstar

Hi ladies, 

sorry for the graphic title but I couldn't think of a better way to phrase it lol :shrug:

Pardon the pun, but the bottom line is that my bum hole really hurts. It hurts to wipe, to clench (not that I do that too often ;)) and it bloody kills to pooh!

Now here's the thing. You may think I have constipation, but nope, my number twos are nice and soft so why do I have such pain???

Does anyone else share this delightful pregnancy symptom or am I alone with my pain???

Nicola xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Piles? x


----------



## EternalRose

Embovstar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> sorry for the graphic title but I couldn't think of a better way to phrase it lol :shrug:
> 
> Pardon the pun, but the bottom line is that my bum hole really hurts. It hurts to wipe, to clench (not that I do that too often ;)) and it bloody kills to pooh!
> 
> Now here's the thing. You may think I have constipation, but nope, my number twos are nice and soft so why do I have such pain???
> 
> Does anyone else share this delightful pregnancy symptom or am I alone with my pain???
> 
> Nicola xx

You could just have dry skin there..and its cracked and the skin split..Ive had it before but sometimes poo passing can graze the inner wall even if it seems soft. If you dont strain when you go to the loo, and you dont have constipation it cant be piles..can you put some savlon on it over night? Like some antiseptic cream..xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

I would have said piles to, common in pregnancy so i'm told.


----------



## Embovstar

Cheers ladies!

I def. haven't got any piles yet but will keep a feel out! I'll also try the savlon suggestion...something has to be better than this...It's making me scared to go to the loo!!

Hmmmm :wacko:

Nicola xx


----------



## jaybee

Oh Nicola, Poor you!! 
Mt only idea would maybe be a fissure (think thats what it called) when the anus tears slightly i think. I had it once and as you say even with soft poo it still stings. 
As embarrassing as it may be, its probably worth nipping along to the docs for a quiet word!!


----------



## chele

Piles don't have to be on the outside according to my dad who knows everything about piles

Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Embovstar

chele said:


> Piles don't have to be on the outside according to my dad who knows everything about piles
> 
> Hope it gets better soon.

lol, that cheered me up!! I'll have to get the hubs to have a gooooood look then hehehehe

Nicola xx


----------



## chele

Embovstar said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> Piles don't have to be on the outside according to my dad who knows everything about piles
> 
> Hope it gets better soon.
> 
> lol, that cheered me up!! I'll have to get the hubs to have a gooooood look then hehehehe
> 
> Nicola xxClick to expand...

Haha if he's like mine he'll be there asap with the torch and mirror. When I had a problem DH "offered" to check it out for me :rofl:


----------



## Ash_P

It could be a fishure (cant spell) I had same problems when i was 11 weeks preg. No probs with bowel movements etc but when i went to doc, they had a wee look, ans thats what it was. Embarrassing but when u know what the prob is, the worrying stops x


----------



## Embovstar

thanks....I guess it's sounding more like that..I'll do what I normally do, I'll see how I am and if it still hurts on mon when I see the consultant, I'll show HIM - yes, HIM! Oh the shame lol

Nicola xx


----------



## Embovstar

Oh and Chelle,

Hubs is home in a bit so I'll get that torch ready so that he can't refuse hehehehehe

Nicola xx


----------



## chele

Haha let me know how it goes!


----------

